# August 2021 SMF Soap Challenge - Ombre Designs



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2021)

Welcome to the August 2021 SMF Soap Challenge! For this month’s challenge, you will make soaps that include an ombre design element. You may choose your technique and create your soap using any type of mold and any soap making method. The ombre portion of your soap must be at least 50% of the design. I will include some example/inspiration pictures and video links at the end of this post.

 Please read the general rules (there have been some changes lately, so really, PLEASE READ THEM) and the challenge specific rules below and let’s have some soapy fun!

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have been a SMF member for at least one month and have a minimum of 50 posts *at the time the Challenge is posted* (sorry but no exceptions on this). Supporting Members can enter immediately, the time and post requirements are removed.

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.

Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for a SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and interrupt our plans, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

7. Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have made), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

8. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

* * * *

Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.
The entry thread will open on *August 20 at 11:59pm GMT* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).
After the closing date on *August 25 at 11:59pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from *August 26-28* and the winner will be announced on *August 29*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the general challenge thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.
Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.
All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

* * * *

*Specific Rules for this Challenge:*

1, Create soaps including an ombre design element(s). The ombre element(s) must make up at least 50% of your soap. You can choose to make an all-over ombre in one color that flows from light to dark (or dark to light), or shifts from one color to another. You can use layers as a design, but try to keep the ombre subtle. An ombre can also be used as a design element in a landscape, seascape, or as a technique feature (examples shown below).

2. Use any type of mold, soap making method and technique. You will want to choose a recipe and fragrance/essential oil that gives you enough working time.

3. Please pay special attention to the dates and times for this month’s challenge. *The entry and voting times are ending a little sooner than usual.*

4. Include at least 2 soaps from your batch in your entry photo. Both soaps pictured must be from the same batch.

* * * *

The first ombre soap I saw was made by Veronica Foale (Diagonal Ombre technique). She created her ombre by adding a few drops of oil dispersed mica to her entire batter amount and pouring one pass along the mold wall, then repeating with a few more drops of dispersed mica added with each pass. This gives a very gentle ombre effect, and is quite striking.

By Veronica Foale



Soap I made using this method


A Circling Taiwan Swirl technique I made using a pink ombre palette 



Katja of Absolut Seife is one of my favorite soap makers. This combination of the pipe divider and ombre techniques


Inspired me to try doing this


Featuring an ombre in a Tall & Skinny Shimmy technique, also from Absout Seife


Ombre Layers by Katinak Creations


Slanted Layers by Gnomad Soap & Skin


Landscape by Tile Soaps


A M&P beauty by Mythical Soap


There are loads of ombre inspiration pictures on Instagram and videos on YouTube. A few to get you started:
From I Dream In Soap

From Kapia Mera

From Tellervo 

From Veronica Foale


Have fun - I'm excited to see what you will create!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2021)

And because I couldn't fit all the wonderful soaps I found in the original post, here are a few more:
Ombre with a Secret Feather by Janelle Peck


An ombre desert landscape by I.M. Soap


Another landscape by Paddhawn Suds


 Watermelon ombre with slanted layers by Sunset Lane Soaps


And WOW, from Soap City



Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## Future_Ghost (Aug 2, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost- I’m game!


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 2, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.

Sign-up List:
1. Future_Ghost- I’m game!
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 2, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.

Sign-up List:
1. Future_Ghost- I’m game!
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES! 
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 2, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost- I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES! 
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5.


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 3, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost- I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES! 
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Aug 3, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost- I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES! 
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 3, 2021)

Here is another good video showing how to add bits of white batter to the main color. You can see that your batter needs to be pourable and it's best to start pouring when it is very thin, but this technique will give good results when it starts to thicken as well. 

In fact Yvonne has quite a few videos featuring ombre soaps and usually includes a recipe as well.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/hsianglingliao/videos


----------



## peachymoon (Aug 4, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost- I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES! 
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!


----------



## Zing (Aug 4, 2021)

1. Future_Ghost- I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES! 
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this! 
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours


----------



## CpnDouchette (Aug 4, 2021)

1. Future_Ghost- I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES! 
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter! 
10.


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 6, 2021)

1. Future_Ghost- I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES! 
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter! 
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 6, 2021)

Reckon I'll be brave and declare my intent again!

I've been wanting to make a soap with a curving wave for a long time now, but the inspiration just wasn't striking right. I was musing the other day that I'd really like to combine the challenge with trying pine tar for the first time, and @earlene pointed out that I could add the pine tar a tiny bit at a time to make the ombre effect - and it clicked!

I found this photo which is a good representation of the mental image I have - big curving blue wave, and dusty ombre sky:



Wish me luck


----------



## dibbles (Aug 6, 2021)

@Tara_H - that's an ambitious plan! Good luck! Don't forget to add your name to the sign up list.


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 6, 2021)

Number 5  not missing out on this!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 6, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Number 5  not missing out on this!


Ah! I didn't go back and read the names on the list again - my bad. But still, good luck with your plan.


----------



## amd (Aug 6, 2021)

Future_Ghost said:


> If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
> Sign-up List:
> 
> 1. Future_Ghost- I’m game!



Unfortunately, @Future_Ghost you do not qualify per this rule




And you only have 7 posts (recorded as messages in your profile):


----------



## amd (Aug 6, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it

ETA: place Future_Ghost in the list and added text above the list


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 6, 2021)

Errr. So I made my first attempt. I was in a hurry (we have company and me disappearing into my soap lair for too long wasn't polite) and my design needs a very fluid batter. I checked on the soap this morning and peeked at the top of the soap. Characteristic crackle look on the surface of the soap. I did not properly emulsify my fats and lye solution. RATS!! I worried that would happen. Used a higher lard/tallow blend and it can be a tricky recipe to see true emulsion. But, that's ok because the design didn't turn out as I had envisioned anyway. And the colors didn't execute.

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Future_Ghost (Aug 6, 2021)

amd said:


> Unfortunately, @Future_Ghost you do not qualify per this rule
> View attachment 59886
> 
> And you only have 7 posts (recorded as messages in your profile):
> ...


Oh shoot! Bummer, I thought supporting members didn’t have this, must’ve just been for last month. Whoops!


----------



## amd (Aug 6, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Supporting Members can enter immediately, the time and post requirements are removed.





Future_Ghost said:


> Oh shoot! Bummer, I thought supporting members didn’t have this, must’ve just been for last month. Whoops!


Nope, you're right! I should have read the rule all the way through - I just got to the reference I thought I needed. See... even us challenge mods have trouble with the rules! Although... I thought there was some disagreement with the admins regarding this new rule, I may need clarification from @Relle  and @Angie to make sure we're still up to date.

In the meantime, as my list was still the last posted, I edited Future_Ghost back in.


----------



## Future_Ghost (Aug 6, 2021)

amd said:


> Nope, you're right! I should have read the rule all the way through - I just got to the reference I thought I needed. See... even us challenge mods have trouble with the rules! Although... I thought there was some disagreement with the admins regarding this new rule, I may need clarification from @Relle  and @Angie to make sure we're still up to date.
> 
> In the meantime, as my list was still the last posted, I edited Future_Ghost back in.


 yay I’m back in! Thank you!!


----------



## Relle (Aug 6, 2021)

amd said:


> Nope, you're right! I should have read the rule all the way through - I just got to the reference I thought I needed. See... even us challenge mods have trouble with the rules! Although... I thought there was some disagreement with the admins regarding this new rule, I may need clarification from @Relle  and @Angie to make sure we're still up to date.
> 
> In the meantime, as my list was still the last posted, I edited Future_Ghost back in.


No change in the rules, the June challenge had supporting members need no time and post requirements as Future Ghost quoted.


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 7, 2021)

I made my first attempt today, and I'm struggling so hard to wait long enough to unmold it! I have no patience when it comes to seeing how new techniques turn out.


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 7, 2021)

I unmolded it, yay! But I don't think it will be my entry. It's definitely ombre, but not as much color difference as I was aiming for.


----------



## MysPhoenix (Aug 8, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it
12. Future_Ghost
13. MysPhoenix


----------



## dibbles (Aug 8, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it
12. MysPhoenix


----------



## MysPhoenix (Aug 8, 2021)

dibbles said:


> If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
> Sign-up List:
> 
> 1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
> ...


 I didn't see Future_Ghost was all ready added on top! Thank you for catching that, lol.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 8, 2021)

MysPhoenix said:


> I didn't see Future_Ghost was all ready added on top! Thank you for catching that, lol.


No problem! Glad to see you giving this a try!


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Aug 8, 2021)

If you would like to sign up for the challenge, copy and paste into a new reply adding your name to the list.
Sign-up List:

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it
12. MysPhoenix
13. ScentimentallyYours, Cathy in MA - I’ve had an ombré design in mind for several years and this will motivate me to make it!


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 9, 2021)

I tried a second attempt today, and it was even less ombre than the first!


----------



## glendam (Aug 9, 2021)

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it
12. MysPhoenix
13. ScentimentallyYours, Cathy in MA - I’ve had an ombré design in mind for several years and this will motivate me to make it!
14. glendam -  I have an idea, hopefully it works


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 11, 2021)

Made second attempt last night. Very lengthy soaping session. It was a LOT of maths. Made it both fun and challenging. Will cut shortly. I made a little booboo during the pour but hopefully no one will notice.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm DEFINITELY out this month. 

But since we're encouraged to exchange ideas and experiences, I'll at least leave here my most advanced twist on _ombré_ design to date:





						White pigments | Double Hombre swirl (quantitative) | Am I too stupid for glycerin rivers?
					

Decide for a unit weight X (all further quantities are multiples of this). Make 7X soap batter, divide into one pure portion (P) of 4.17X and two (Z, T) of 1.42X Stir your favourite colours into the Z and T batters Cast 1X of Z into your mould Add 0.90X of P into Z, carefully cast 1X of this...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



I can only second @The_Phoenix – there's an embarrassing amount of math in there.


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 11, 2021)

I've made 4 batches now trying to get a decent ombre. I'm reasonably happy with one attempt, but I doubt it's challenge worthy. I'm having a very tough time getting my colors to shift noticeably. I have a layer of one color, then it very quickly gets to almost the color I want it to finish at. I'm following the video linked up top, and just not getting satisfying results. If anyone has any tips, I'd appreciate it.  Although I'm getting tired of ombre and might not attempt again for a while.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 11, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> I've made 4 batches now trying to get a decent ombre. I'm reasonably happy with one attempt, but I doubt it's challenge worthy. I'm having a very tough time getting my colors to shift noticeably. I have a layer of one color, then it very quickly gets to almost the color I want it to finish at. I'm following the video linked up top, and just not getting satisfying results. If anyone has any tips, I'd appreciate it.  Although I'm getting tired of ombre and might not attempt again for a while.


I'm sure your attempt is challenge worthy. There were several videos linked - was there one in particular that you were following? You can post more specific questions here, or PM me and I'm happy to help however I can.


----------



## glendam (Aug 11, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> I've made 4 batches now trying to get a decent ombre. I'm reasonably happy with one attempt, but I doubt it's challenge worthy. I'm having a very tough time getting my colors to shift noticeably. I have a layer of one color, then it very quickly gets to almost the color I want it to finish at. I'm following the video linked up top, and just not getting satisfying results. If anyone has any tips, I'd appreciate it.  Although I'm getting tired of ombre and might not attempt again for a while.


I find that the ombré technique does require patience! and a very fluid batter.  I try to do a very gradual change of colors, just adding a few drops at a time, and it goes well for the first few layers, then I lose patience towards the end like in this soap


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 11, 2021)

glendam said:


> I find that the ombré technique does require patience! and a very fluid batter.  I try to do a very gradual change of colors, just adding a few drops at a time, and it goes well for the first few layers, then I lose patience towards the end like in this soap


It's beautiful though!


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 11, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I'm sure your attempt is challenge worthy. There were several videos linked - was there one in particular that you were following? You can post more specific questions here, or PM me and I'm happy to help however I can.


Thank you! I've watched all the linked videos. I think maybe I'm being too picky. I am going to try one more time using drops of dispersed mica as in the last video. If I can't get it, I may pm you with more questions. Thanks. 

I don't know which one I'll enter yet, or I'd post pics of my attempts.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 11, 2021)

@MrsZ just keep in mind we are our own worst critics.


----------



## glendam (Aug 11, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> It's beautiful though!


Thank you! I look forward to seeing your soap


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Errr. So I made my first attempt. I was in a hurry (we have company and me disappearing into my soap lair for too long wasn't polite) and my design needs a very fluid batter. I checked on the soap this morning and peeked at the top of the soap. Characteristic crackle look on the surface of the soap. I did not properly emulsify my fats and lye solution. RATS!! I worried that would happen. Used a higher lard/tallow blend and it can be a tricky recipe to see true emulsion. But, that's ok because the design didn't turn out as I had envisioned anyway. And the colors didn't execute.
> 
> Back to the drawing board...


Ahh.. that’s what that is? I had the same look. Didn’t want to overstir.


----------



## Marsi (Aug 12, 2021)

i used a new clay for colour

i made ombre crumble


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 12, 2021)

Monday at 10:07 PM

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it
12. MysPhoenix
13. ScentimentallyYours, Cathy in MA - I’ve had an ombré design in mind for several years and this will motivate me to make it!
14. glendam - I have an idea, hopefully it works
15. bookreader451- I have a few days off and finally made soap yesterday, and thought hhhmmm I want to do an hombre tomorrow!  Well here is my chance....and it is tomorrow.


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 12, 2021)

I got my indigo, so I will be making my first attempt tonight I think. I'm going to do it backwards from how I've done it in the past: I'm going to start with the darkest color, because I want it at the bottom, and then gradually add the uncolored batter to the colored batter. The hardest part I think will be figuring out how much colored vs. uncolored I will need.


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 12, 2021)

I just made my 5th attempt. It is CPOP'ing now. I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 12, 2021)

After cutting attempt #2, I went back to attempt #1 and decided to use it as my entry.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 12, 2021)

Still trying to figure out if I will have time to enter and make this soap. No matter what, I look forward to all the entries!


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 12, 2021)

Marsi said:


> i used a new clay for colour
> 
> i made ombre crumble


I used a new clay as well & had some crumbling. I assumed it was the added citric acid. Hmmm


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 12, 2021)

My fifth attempt worked! Hooray!


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 13, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> My fifth attempt worked! Hooray!


You are persistent! I might try 2 times, and if I don't succeed by then, forget it! I had an idea for a design all mapped out in my mind, and then when it came down to it I changed it at the last minute. I don't think the batter would have stayed fluid long enough for my first idea, so I improvised. I might have to give it more thought if my first attempt is a flop!


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 14, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> You are persistent! I might try 2 times, and if I don't succeed by then, forget it! I had an idea for a design all mapped out in my mind, and then when it came down to it I changed it at the last minute. I don't think the batter would have stayed fluid long enough for my first idea, so I improvised. I might have to give it more thought if my first attempt is a flop!


I don't tend to give up easily. Sometimes it might be better if I did..... 

I am looking forward to seeing your soap! Mine is just a super plain ombre.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 14, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it
12. MysPhoenix
13. ScentimentallyYours, Cathy in MA - I’ve had an ombré design in mind for several years and this will motivate me to make it!
14. glendam - I have an idea, hopefully it works
15. bookreader451- I have a few days off and finally made soap yesterday, and thought hhhmmm I want to do an hombre tomorrow! Well here is my chance....and it is tomorrow.
16. Mobjack Bay - Yvonne made it look so easy


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 14, 2021)

I just cut my first attempt. I'm not sure that I'll have a chance to make another, so it may have to do!


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 14, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it
12. MysPhoenix
13. ScentimentallyYours, Cathy in MA - I’ve had an ombré design in mind for several years and this will motivate me to make it!
14. glendam - I have an idea, hopefully it works
15. bookreader451- I have a few days off and finally made soap yesterday, and thought hhhmmm I want to do an hombre tomorrow! Well here is my chance....and it is tomorrow.
16. Mobjack Bay - Yvonne made it look so easy
17. I was wondering why it was so quiet on the challenge front, I forgot to sign up! Thought for sure I did last week. 
18.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 14, 2021)

Sign-up list:

1. Future_Ghost - I’m game
2. Vicki C - I’ve never tried this but YES!
3. MrsZ - I don't know if I can pull it off, but I'd like to try!
4. The Phoenix - Whee!!!
5. Tara_H - got to squeeze this in!
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - Slightly intimidated, but down for an attempt!
7. peachymoon - Excited to try this!
8. @Zing -- Excited about this and anxious to add to my series of alternating wall pours
9. Cpndouchette - I have been working up to reaching the 50 Post threshold so I can enter!
10. Maryloucb--okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this one!
11. amd - this is one of my favorite soap designs we'll see if I can finally master it
12. MysPhoenix
13. ScentimentallyYours, Cathy in MA - I’ve had an ombré design in mind for several years and this will motivate me to make it!
14. glendam - I have an idea, hopefully it works
15. bookreader451- I have a few days off and finally made soap yesterday, and thought hhhmmm I want to do an hombre tomorrow! Well here is my chance....and it is tomorrow.
16. Mobjack Bay - Yvonne made it look so easy
17. violets2217 - I was wondering why it was so quiet on the challenge front, I forgot to sign up! Thought for sure I did last week. 
18.


----------



## CpnDouchette (Aug 15, 2021)

I've made one attempt but definitely not happy with it. The colours aren't what I had in mind and I knocked the mould as I was pouring. Hopefully I can squeeze in another attempt next week


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 15, 2021)

After three attempts, I’ve learned so much about what not to do when making a simple ombre/gradient soap .


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 15, 2021)

I did both of my attempts yesterday. I was so proud of myself for actually planning/designing this soap ahead of time instead of just winging it! I even used a color palette and color matched on Nurture Soaps website after a little help in their Facebook group. I think Nurture Soap is becoming my favorite supplier! Also glad I watched a Kilo Soap YouTube video and stuck with their recommendation of a 70% white/30%color split… it made my math a little easier. And pouring was easier than I was thinking it would be… I just poured 70% of my batter into a pitcher the split the remainder for my colors then added the white batter or the next color (for color change) as I went. Also per another tutorial I didn’t mix my color until I was ready to use it so it wouldn’t accelerate. It went surprisingly smoothly until I realized my first batch was not quite enough to fill my mold…ETA this was the first time SM3 has failed me! So I had to adjust the second recipe to fix it. But I’m pretty satisfied with both tries. This was so fun!


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 15, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I did both of my attempts yesterday. I was so proud of myself for actually planning/designing this soap ahead of time instead of just winging it! I even used a color palette and color matched on Nurture Soaps website after a little help in their Facebook group. I think Nurture Soap is becoming my favorite supplier! Also glad I watched a Kilo Soap YouTube video and stuck with their recommendation of a 70% white/30%color split… it made my math a little easier. And pouring was easier than I was thinking it would be… I just poured 70% of my batter into a pitcher the split the remainder for my colors then added the white batter or the next color (for color change) as I went. Also per another tutorial I didn’t mix my color until I was ready to use it so it wouldn’t accelerate. It went surprisingly smoothly until I realized my first batch was not quite enough to fill my mold…so I had to adjust the second recipe to fix it. But I’m pretty satisfied with both tries. This was so fun!


Nurture Soap has a fb group?! I'll have to find that.

Where did you find all your tutorials? I had a hard time finding many detailed tutorials. Or maybe I didn't pay enough attention to the ones I watched.....


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 15, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> Where did you find all your tutorials? I had a hard time finding many detailed tutorials. Or maybe I didn't pay enough attention to the ones I watched.....


I watched all kinds on YouTube at work one night!
Kilo Soap Co. Has a couple & I though they were the one that recommended the 70/30 split… but now I’m not sure. But her video/technique is the one I like the most.

Kilo Soap Co.

This one was cool too, but a little above my skill level. She’s the one that recommended mixing colors when needed.

Smudge

Nurture Soap’s Facebook group is pretty cool. The group definitely help me make sure I picked the right mica to match my palette!

Nurture Soap- For the love of Soap

Have Fun!


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 15, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I watched all kinds on YouTube at work one night!
> Kilo Soap Co. Has a couple & I though they were the one that recommended the 70/30 split… but now I’m not sure. But her video/technique is the one I like the most.
> 
> Kilo Soap Co.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 15, 2021)

@violets2217 thanks for those links!


----------



## peachymoon (Aug 18, 2021)

After reading the comments about some attempts, I’m getting so nervous!! Haha. My first attempt is in the mold already. I used one of my more fluid recipes, but I think the color may have thickened up the batter. It was thick right away and all the mixing I had to do when adding more color for the ombré effect may have effectively added a ton of bubbles to the soap too. It was super gloppy at the end, but I’m holding out hope the effect will be more interesting than disastrous.


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 18, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> After reading the comments about some attempts, I’m getting so nervous!! Haha. My first attempt is in the mold already. I used one of my more fluid recipes, but I think the color may have thickened up the batter. It was thick right away and all the mixing I had to do when adding more color for the ombré effect may have effectively added a ton of bubbles to the soap too. It was super gloppy at the end, but I’m holding out hope the effect will be more interesting than disastrous.


My base color thickened up during the pour… but I found the advice of not mixing the colors until you’re ready to pour very helpful. Once I mixed the color (disbursed with batch oil) with the base batter it thinned out considerably. And each time I added base to lighten, it stayed pretty fluid throughout the pour. I’m sure all the stirring and mixing helped keep everything fluid. My hand cramped from stirring!

I keep reading the rules post to see when the entry challenge post will be opened! I can’t wait… I still haven’t decided which try I want to enter and I’m actually considering attempting one more try! But still, why must I be soooo impatient!?!?


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 19, 2021)

Welp, definitely not going to have a chance to do a second attempt (school starting, hockey starting, etc., etc.), so first one is going to have to be it! I like it, but I don't love it. It didn't quite turn out the way I had envisioned.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 20, 2021)

The entry thread is now open!






						Entry Thread for the SMF August 2021 Challenge - Ombre Designs
					

This is the entry thread for the August 2021 Ombre Designs Challenge. You are welcome to post more than one photo, but please post the photo you want used for the voting survey first. If you would care to share anything about your design, process, colors, fragrance or inspiration, please do. A...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 20, 2021)

Yay! Thank you, @dibbles. 

I haven't taken a proper photo of my challenge soap. I stepped on my DIY lightbox a few weeks ago and squished it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 20, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> My base color thickened up during the pour… but I found the advice of not mixing the colors until you’re ready to pour very helpful. Once I mixed the color (disbursed with batch oil) with the base batter it thinned out considerably. And each time I added base to lighten, it stayed pretty fluid throughout the pour. I’m sure all the stirring and mixing helped keep everything fluid. My hand cramped from stirring!



Even though I’ve already practiced ,  I forgot how long it took me to make a gradient soap last weekend. Without thinking, I added the FO to everything before I started to pour this morning.  I must have totally missed the advice about holding the colorants back, but it totally makes sense as an extra precaution.  The batter started to thicken up towards the end, but with stirring and then tapping and jiggling, I got it to smooth out (fingers crossed and ever hopeful…).


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 20, 2021)

Haaaaa! I couldn’t wait any more! Posted my entry after a quick decision on the fly!
So here is my non entry try. Also a pretty awesome soap. My moon embed shifted and I don’t like the angle but love the colors and the design! Will probably try this again with the embeds just to see if I can get the placement right. I poured top to bottom thinking it would be easier to get the moon and sun where I wanted it. It was not! I used my T&S and I guess my hands are not as skinny as my mold and had trouble reaching the bottom.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Aug 20, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I’m pretty excited about this soap! I actually planned and picked out a color palette. It was pretty fun too! My first time using an embed in the soap. Placement was a pain! But this is Tequila Sunrise:
> View attachment 60185
> 
> View attachment 60186
> ...


@violets2217 I literally gasped when I saw your entry. Amazing work!

I'm waiting for my oils & lye to cool down so I can make my entry.


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 20, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> I literally gasped when I saw your entry. Amazing work!


I DID TOO when I first saw it! lol! Thanks! I'm pretty proud of myself and glad @dibbles hosted this challenge. It was so much fun!



Mobjack Bay said:


> Without thinking, I added the FO to everything before I started to pour this morning.



Question, so I had my dispersed colors in my small pouring containers, then poured the base batter in at correct weight. I didn't stir until I was ready to use, but I'm thinking.... I'm lucky my FO was very well behaved because I just poured it in from the beginning. Could I have evenly split it between my dispersed mica? Or would the fragrance have been unevenly distributed throughout the soap and cause problems?


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 20, 2021)

I think I better post my entry before I see everyone else's and drop out! 

@violets2217 , your soaps are amazing!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 20, 2021)

@violets2217 - Absolutely gorgeous soaps.  Do everything exactly the same way the next time


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 20, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Haaaaa! I couldn’t wait any more! Posted my entry after a quick decision on the fly!
> So here is my non entry try. Also a pretty awesome soap. My moon embed shifted and I don’t like the angle but love the colors and the design! Will probably try this again with the embeds just to see if I can get the placement right. I poured top to bottom thinking it would be easier to get the moon and sun where I wanted it. It was not! I used my T&S and I guess my hands are not as skinny as my mold and had trouble reaching the bottom.
> View attachment 60187
> 
> ...


It's beautiful!!


----------



## glendam (Aug 20, 2021)

@violets2217 that soap is beautiful, it looks like a full moon to me, that is partially visible because of clouds.  Great design!


----------



## CpnDouchette (Aug 21, 2021)

And here's my second batch that I decided not to submit. I was going for a white to black ombre but didn't anticipate the obscene amount of TD I'd need to achieve it. Perhaps I should have gone white to black but I have such issues with soda ash, I wanted to do the black first. I would have submitted this though, I think, if my embed hadn't displaced my ombre quite so much. How did you manage it Violet? (Also, need to figure out how to tag people....)


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 21, 2021)

@CpnDouchette Nice soap!  The red from the butterfly is a great pop of color.
The dilution factor is what I’ve found most challenging about doing a gradient.  So far, I’ve tried gradients with oil-infused botanicals, clays and micas and they all seem to be a little different. Then there’s the TD factor!  What did you use for black?  I want to try this technique with an AC salt (light amount) soap.

You tag someone by putting the “@“ right before the name: “@CpnDouchette“ @CpnDouchette.  If you do it right, a list of names will pop up.

@violets2217 may have built her soap upside down, i.e. with the embed at the bottom of the mold at the start.


----------



## CpnDouchette (Aug 21, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay !! Thanks! Got it! Yeah, I used AC. I think I would have been better of sticking to mica to be honest because I ended up with about 6 teaspoons of TD and AC for a 3lb batch...


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 21, 2021)

I may make an attempt today - I'd been holding off until I got my 3d printed mould finished, but it's still not done and I'm running out of time!  
Thinking I'll try lining it in the normal way and see how it goes...


----------



## MrsZ (Aug 21, 2021)

@CpnDouchette , I love your entry soap! The blue and the red reminds me of clay vessels from Mexico.


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 21, 2021)

CpnDouchette said:


> And here's my second batch that I decided not to submit. I was going for a white to black ombre but didn't anticipate the obscene amount of TD I'd need to achieve it. Perhaps I should have gone white to black but I have such issues with soda ash, I wanted to do the black first. I would have submitted this though, I think, if my embed hadn't displaced my ombre quite so much. How did you manage it Violet? (Also, need to figure out how to tag people....)


I poured my soap backwards… pour my top color first  and when the bottom corner was what I thought was full enough I placed my embed and pushed a wee bit to sink it in a bit. Then continued pour. The only problem I had with this pour was my mold was a tall & skinny mold and my hands were not skinny enough! So I kinda had to drop it & hope for the best.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 21, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I poured my soap backwards… pour my top color first  and when the bottom corner was what I thought was full enough I placed my embed and pushed a wee bit to sink it in a bit. Then continued pout. The only problem I had with this pour was my mold was a tall & skinny mold and my hands were not skinny enough! So I kinda had to drop it & hope for the best.


That “skinny” description sure is accurate. As it the “tall.” You pour and pour and pour and pour…it just keeps going.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Aug 22, 2021)

Spoiler: Non-entry noise



Y'all know what we haven't had in a long time? SMF soap challenge designs mocked with *margarine!*





I had planned to blend pumpkin seed oil into margarine anyway (it's about time to revive my dormant consumption of mini Danish-pasty Potica with pumpkin seed + tarragon taste), so this was a good opportunity to “not” take part in this challenge .


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 22, 2021)

Just got back from a hockey weekend with my son. I love everyone's entries! I'm glad I submitted mine early, otherwise I might have chickened out and not submitted it! I had planned on doing at least one other attempt, but I'm just not going to get a chance. I will continue to play with ombre designs in the future!


----------



## Zing (Aug 22, 2021)

I made my entry soap today.  Well, we'll see if it passes inspection for entry.  I'm really pushing the deadline here.  It's my one and only attempt.  I'll enter if it's decent -- if not I still have soap, right? 

I had sketched out one design that went light to dark (bottom to top).  And I wanted specific colors for mica lines.  I called on Mrs. Zing for moral support -- and her frosting skills -- and she advised reversing the order to dark to light and a change in the color of the mica line.  But she was asking if it was all okay with the rules.  And I said, who cares about rules, and she said, you're such a rebel.  And I said, yeah, that's just how I roll.


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 23, 2021)

Made mine yesterday, finally! I had to simplify my intended design significantly since it would require a multiple day process for what I had intended to do, and my mum is visiting again so there hasn't been a lot of time for soaping.
Put it in to CPOP last night before dinner and woke up at 2am realising I never turned off the oven  so I'm not sure how it will be when I check on it (still in bed right now trying to wake up).


----------



## amd (Aug 23, 2021)

I made mine yesterday, it did not go well. I knew I was working with some limitations - GM which moves quickly in  my recipe, as well as an FO that can be tricky to work with. In hindsight, I probably could have done a few things that would have helped me out, but I was tired after being on my second day of marathon soaping and this was my last soap for the weekend. I will be cutting it over my lunch hour, but do not have high hopes for it. Mixing in the TD to make lighter layers for the ombre became an arm workout. I didn't even bother wiping out the dishes, they're still soaking in the sink. I'll be keeping this design on my list of "things to achieve". [will post my fail later]


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 23, 2021)

I rushed to make mine early this morning as I am helping out with child care this week for my granddaughter. I had a notion, but we’ll see how it works out. This is my second try, and I’ve used the batter mixing method as opposed to the adding a little colorant with each pour method. I think, and would love to hear what others found, that if you go from a dark color to a light color it works well to start with about 1/3 dark batter and 2/3 light batter. Lots of possibilities with this technique I think. Love the entries so far!


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 23, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Also glad I watched a Kilo Soap YouTube video and stuck with their recommendation of a 70% white/30%color split… it made my math a little easier. And pouring was easier than I was thinking it would be… I just poured 70% of my batter into a pitcher the split the remainder for my colors then added the white batter or the next color (for color change) as I went.


Oh that’s funny I just posted that I found a 1/3 dark 2/3 light batter worked well - I probably read your post and forgot!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 24, 2021)

Here’s the first gradient ombre soap I made while practicing for the challenge this month.  This one is colored with ultramarine blue and scented with the Revive EO blend on EOCalc.  I really like this technique for a simple soap and plan to use it in the future along with a higher proportion of white or uncolored batter. I also made a small batch with rose and yellow clays and rhubarb root oil infusion and one with (not enough) gromwell infusion.  I will post the clay soap when I get a chance to take a decent photo in daylight.

Cheers to @dibbles for hosting this challenge and for inspiring me to learn this technique.  
Cheers also to those who have already posted their beautiful soaps.


----------



## glendam (Aug 24, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay that is such a subtle transition! Excellent work

If by some miracle my experiment works, I will post it if I can make the deadline. I haven’t looked at the entries yet but I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 24, 2021)

@glendam thank you!  I look forward to seeing your soap.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Aug 24, 2021)

So for a little more information about my entry...I started out a little too confidently and stickblended to what seemed like a nice trace (looking back, I think I blended too long). The batter was a nice consistency when I started pouring, but before I'd gotten more than halfway through the pouring it started to get quite thick. Realizing there were few options left, I ditched the "subtle ombre fade" idea and piling the rest of my yellow batter on top in desperation. Here's how it looked when I cut the loaf vertically, like normal:




But partway through cutting, I decided to try cutting a few bars horizontally through the middle of the loaf, and the look was almost exactly what I'd been going for! Those are the bars I posted on the entry thread.

Interestingly, this soap was inspired by this Kirkland Signature tissue box


----------



## dibbles (Aug 25, 2021)

Just a reminder - the entry thread will close today at 11:59 *GMT.* Love the entries so far!


----------



## HoliHealerz (Aug 25, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s the first gradient ombre soap I made while practicing for the challenge this month.  This one is colored with ultramarine blue and scented with the Revive EO blend on EOCalc.  I really like this technique for a simple soap and plan to use it in the future along with a higher proportion of white or uncolored batter. I also made a small batch with rose and yellow clays and rhubarb root oil infusion and one with (not enough) gromwell infusion.  I will post the clay soap when I get a chance to take a decent photo in daylight.
> 
> Cheers to @dibbles for hosting this challenge and for inspiring me to learn this technique.
> Cheers also to those who have already posted their beautiful soaps.
> ...


Beautiful! Well done!


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 25, 2021)

The entries are all gorgeous!


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 25, 2021)

I just love seeing what all you artistic soapers come up with!!


----------



## amd (Aug 25, 2021)

Loving all the entries. Here's my fail... forgetting that this FO accelerates was my downfall.






As a soap, I'm happy considering the amount of plopping and pounding it took to get it into the mold. As an ombre it's a fail for me - I wanted several gradient pours of each color hoping for some wispy action between the brown/orange/blues and settled for 2 each as it was moving so fast. The last color is quite a chunky mix of the two colors.


----------



## glendam (Aug 25, 2021)

So here is my attempt, didn’t quite work but I like how two of the bars turned.  I tried a rose pull screen I had 3d printed a while back but had not tested it.  The first two bars do resemble roses.  The rest seem like brain scans or brains with blood clots.  I colored 6 different portions of soap with gradient colors, but the ombré effect is not very noticeable.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 25, 2021)

I see your roses in all of them @glendam. It will be fun to see what else you make with the rose screen.


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 25, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh that’s funny I just posted that I found a 1/3 dark 2/3 light batter worked well - I probably read your post and forgot!



I so wanna try to copy you pour!! Beautiful! I've never tried a column pour. Did you use your center embeds as your column? You did that for The Soap Challenge Club Column Pour with you flowers, right? That was you correct? Those were also awesome!!! Anyways, I will be using your soap as "inspiration" for my next project!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 25, 2021)

The entry thread is now closed and the survey link and password have been send via PM to everyone who signed up. If I missed you, let me know. The winner will be announced on August 29th, or sooner if all the votes are in. Thank you to everyone who tried this month. And I just want to also say good job everyone on remembering to keep comments out of the entry thread. The entries were so beautiful and it can be hard to remember to not immediately comment  It does help us (challenge hosts) and is appreciated!

Good luck everyone! I hope you learned something, added a new tool to your soapy tool box or just had fun this month.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 25, 2021)

@amd and @glendam I love your soaps! Even the brain clots


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you for hosting, @dibbles.


----------



## Zing (Aug 25, 2021)

Um, @Vicki C , you're sounding like @ResolvableOwl just now.  Bigu-what now?!
Also, _how am I supposed to pick 3??!!  _Thank you to the hostess with the mostess, @dibbles !


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 25, 2021)

There were so many AMAZING soaps entered. What a wonderful challenge.


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 25, 2021)

Zing said:


> Um, @Vicki C , you're sounding like @ResolvableOwl just now. Bigu-what now?!



I wondered the same thing and had to search on the big wide web. I love it when the first result is the Urban Dictionary:

_Bigulate_
_The process of a person or object growing in size, mass, or volume.
Yo man, that girl's thicker than a Snicker now, but give her a couple of years and that broad's gonna bigulate._

So, I'm gonna guess she enlarged the picture?


----------



## AliOop (Aug 25, 2021)

@violets2217 thicker than a Snicker


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm really impressed from this month's outcomes! Big Wow! to all submitters! I don't envy the participants for having to choose their three favourites. It's a tricky technique for intricate designs (like @violets2217 @The_Phoenix @Vicki C …), but it's _also_ tricky for “simple” designs (like @MrsZ @maryloucb @The_Emerald_Chicken …). To obtain proper colour blending, one just cannot cheat around the know-all wisdoms of your arts teacher (and math teacher ).



Zing said:


> Um, @Vicki C , you're sounding like @ResolvableOwl just now.  Bigu-what now?!


Is it _really_ that bad with me?


----------



## Future_Ghost (Aug 26, 2021)

My day went nuts yesterday, and I missed the deadline  Note to self-Stop waiting until the last minute to do things.

beautiful ombres everyone!

this was one of two I attempted, I tried to get this one to have many little ombres of browns. I could have been more patient with adding my colorants to get a better effect. I was also trying to force glycerin rivers between the sections, so I think I made it trickier on myself than it had to be!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 26, 2021)

Future_Ghost said:


> My day went nuts yesterday, and I missed the deadline  Note to self-Stop waiting until the last minute to do things.
> 
> beautiful ombres everyone!
> 
> this was one of two I attempted, I tried to get this one to have many little ombres of browns. I could have been more patient with adding my colorants to get a better effect. I was also trying to force glycerin rivers between the sections, so I think I made it trickier on myself than it had to be!


Wow.


----------



## Zing (Aug 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Is it _really_ that bad with me?


@ResolvableOwl, I say this with great affection that I really like your vocabulary!

@Future_Ghost - Really incredible -- great job!  I am curious about your colorants and the scent.  I really like it.


----------



## Future_Ghost (Aug 26, 2021)

Zing said:


> @ResolvableOwl, I say this with great affection that I really like your vocabulary!
> 
> @Future_Ghost - Really incredible -- great job!  I am curious about your colorants and the scent.  I really like it.


Thank you! My colorants are cocoa powder, powdered chaga mushroom, red sandalwood, and French red clay. It’s much pinker seeming in real life! It’s scented in a mix of tobacco, leather and myrrh


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 26, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I so wanna try to copy you pour!! Beautiful! I've never tried a column pour. Did you use your center embeds as your column? You did that for The Soap Challenge Club Column Pour with you flowers, right? That was you correct? Those were also awesome!!! Anyways, I will be using your soap as "inspiration" for my next project!


I’m so flattered! Yes I used center embeds as my columns, and yes those were mine in the Soap Challenge Club Column Pour. Check out what Chassidy from Wild Plantanica did for the same challenge - I think I like her soap dough center columns better than mine although I’m not sure it was really a column pour per se 
A little advice, if you decide to use a bottle for the column make sure it is firmly fixed to the mold as it will float, which makes for a disaster. (Says she of the floating bottle disaster…)  Also, don’t worry about fancy shapes on the column. Round is fine, you can change the appearance with a skewer after. In fact I sort of think it’s better to use round for controlling your design.
I can’t wait to see your soaps!


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 26, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I wondered the same thing and had to search on the big wide web. I love it when the first result is the Urban Dictionary:
> 
> _Bigulate_
> _The process of a person or object growing in size, mass, or volume.
> ...


Oh wow, did not know it was in the Urban Dictionary… my point of reference was from an episode of the Simpsons  wherein Lisa is debigulated into a society that lives in her science project. Bigulate just became part of our family lexicon. And now it can be part of yours!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Aug 26, 2021)

Hmm, Simpsons, yes, the global constant of slapstick, salty self-irony, pop culture, and diction! Maybe my English would be a bit more street-grade If I had watched the Simpsons in original language. 


Zing said:


> @ResolvableOwl, I say this with great affection that I really like your vocabulary!


----------



## Bubble Agent (Aug 26, 2021)

I.am.so.impressed.by.all.of.you.guys!!! Beautifull soaps.  

 I haven`t seen a soap that I didn`t like, everyone brought something different and cool. 

I don`t envy the voters!


----------



## Orebma (Aug 26, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I watched all kinds on YouTube at work one night!
> Kilo Soap Co. Has a couple & I though they were the one that recommended the 70/30 split… but now I’m not sure. But her video/technique is the one I like the most.
> 
> Kilo Soap Co.
> ...



Really enjoying these links to soapers thank you


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 28, 2021)

Here’s an ombre gradient that is good enough to eat ❤ Wow, that green!  I bet making this with Matcha is at least as satisfying as soaping with it


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Aug 28, 2021)

Reminds me of another cake adaption of a soap challenge – we have never got a glimpse on @Ladka's Lollipop cheesecake!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 28, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s an ombre gradient that is good enough to eat ❤ Wow, that green!  I bet making this with Matcha is at least as satisfying as soaping with it
> 
> View attachment 60441


Oh wow, this gave me a few baking ideas.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 29, 2021)

Congratulations to 
First place - violets2217
Second place - Tara_H
Third place - The_Phoenix

Thank you to all who participated this month - so many lovely ombres!


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 29, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Congratulations to
> First place - violets2217
> Second place - Tara_H
> Third place - The_Phoenix
> ...


Congrats! A well deserved win to all!


----------



## Ladka (Aug 30, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Reminds me of another cake adaption of a soap challenge – we have never got a glimpse on @Ladka's Lollipop cheesecake!


I can't remember trying to make a soap cheesecake but I do remember my failure at lollipop swirl soap.
I still have many "bars" of varying forms and colour patterns.
My cake adaptation of lollipop swirl was eaten before I remembered to take any pictures


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 30, 2021)

Ladka said:


> I still have many "bars" of varying forms and colour patterns.


I also still have many many bars of that challenging pour! I think I attempted it 8 or nine times! I was very stubborn that month!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Aug 30, 2021)

Ladka said:


> My cake adaptation of lollipop swirl was eaten before I remembered to take any pictures


That was what I was referring to . Isn't it a compliment on its own when your audience was “too fast for your social media to keep pace”? 

Those nearly-lollipop soaps were already with your self-rendered tallow? It'd be the perfect fit, optically. Everyone will believe you that you ground down cows to make these soaps out of them!


----------



## Ladka (Aug 30, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> ... Those nearly-lollipop soaps were already with your self-rendered tallow? ...


All my tallow soap is made from my self-rendered tallow as we can't buy it anywhere (it's not on our market). Rendered lard yes, but no rendered tallow.


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 31, 2021)

A little late but this was my other round of ombré flower soap - I like these but wish there were more contrast in light / dark between the two colors. I’m going to keep working on these!


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 31, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> A little late but this was my other round of ombré flower soap - I like these but wish there were more contrast in light / dark between the two colors. I’m going to keep working on these!View attachment 60501


Any chance of a making-of video? These are gorgeous, I'd love to see exactly how you do it!


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 31, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Any chance of a making-of video? These are gorgeous, I'd love to see exactly how you do it!


Sure I can give it a shot!


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 31, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Sure I can give it a shot!


Yes please!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 11, 2021)

I’m taking photos today, so here are two other ombre gradient pours I made last month.  The first is with gromwell-infused oil.  It seemed really grey when I made it, but I like the color a bit better a month later.  I didn’t take a photo until now, so maybe the color changed.




This next one is made with clays.  The holes are probably air bubbles, but the spots are salt.  I had the wild idea of creating dappled layers in the ombre.


----------



## Zing (Sep 11, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m taking photos today, so here are two other ombre gradient pours I made last month.  The first is with gromwell-infused oil.  It seemed really grey when I made it, but I like the color a bit better a month later.  I didn’t take a photo until now, so maybe the color changed.
> 
> View attachment 60778
> 
> ...


Love that top photo!  You shoulda entered it in the challenge!


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 20, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m taking photos today, so here are two other ombre gradient pours I made last month.  The first is with gromwell-infused oil.  It seemed really grey when I made it, but I like the color a bit better a month later.  I didn’t take a photo until now, so maybe the color changed.
> 
> View attachment 60778
> 
> ...


Both really nice. I am trying to make snow out of salt for a winter scene but I don’t see it showing up at all! There must be a secret…


----------



## melonpan (Sep 23, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Both really nice. I am trying to make snow out of salt for a winter scene but I don’t see it showing up at all! There must be a secret…


@Vicki C If you are interested in other ideas for snow outside of using salt, there's a video on YouTube where the soaper makes the snow out of white melt and pour soap sifted through a sieve (one with a wider mesh), I found it a brilliant idea and I wonder if you can do this with soap dough too. (I really love that video and I think it's not the first time I'm posting it around here haha  ) I'm thinking to try this for my Christmas soap too!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 17, 2021)

I did another ombre pour a couple of weeks ago using a blend of discoloring FOs - BB‘s Dark Rich Chocolate, which turns dark brown and Expresso, which turns a deep caramel color.  I used some coffee-infused oil in the recipe and added the FO blend to 50% of the batter.  It was an interesting exercise because the discoloration takes time and there was no visual cue for the color while I was making the soap. 



Here’s the soap right after I cut it.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 17, 2021)

I like it! Do you think it is done discoloring? Or do you think its gonna still get darker


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 17, 2021)

I think they’re about as dark as they’re going to get.  If I remember, I will post another photo before I pack them for holiday gifting.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 17, 2021)

What a beautiful ombré @Mobjack Bay! 

I made my first try at the butterfly swirl challenge. I’m pretty sure my batter was too thin. I guess I’ll see when I cut, but expectations are not high.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 17, 2021)

dibbles said:


> What a beautiful ombré @Mobjack Bay!
> 
> I made my first try at the butterfly swirl challenge. I’m pretty sure my batter was too thin. I guess I’ll see when I cut, but expectations are not high.


I have done two already. Already posted one, so i cant use it. My second was a good swirl too. Both i poured pretty thin, and both came out pretty good. I thought they were gonna be fails.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 17, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I have done two already. Already posted one, so i cant use it. My second was a good swirl too. Both i poured pretty thin, and both came out pretty good. I thought they were gonna be fails.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 17, 2021)

Good luck to both of you!  I’m behind in making my soaps for the holidays and decided not to squeeze in a challenge soap this month.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 18, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay WOW 

Just the other day, I wondered how an ombré would look like with constant vanilla FO batter + gradually increased ZCS addition. Not quite identical to your gorgeous cocoa coffee bars (I don't wanna know how they smell ), but close enough that it'd appear like a copycat.


----------

